# Milk goiter????



## dhansen (Apr 23, 2013)

I have a buckling who is about 2 months old who has a milk goiter.  All the bucklings that this doe has kidded end up like this by month 2 and then it goes away once weaned.  It is always the bucklings, never the doelings.  I have had a few of the buck kids tested to make sure it's not CL and it is always negative.  This buckling has an extra bump further down his neck, if you'd call it that.  Hoping you can see it from the pictures I took.  So what do you think?  Is this part of a milk goiter too?


----------



## dhansen (Apr 24, 2013)

Anyone?????


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 24, 2013)

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/milk_neck.htm


----------



## dhansen (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you.  That's kind of what I thought, but I had forgotten to check Fiasco Farms.  It is definitely soft.


----------



## meme (Apr 24, 2013)

One doeling out of our set of trips has this high up on her neck. It doesn't bother her, and she acts just fine. We are bottle feeding them an entire gallon of milk split between the three of them a day, so I guess they are just well fed.


----------

